# Living the Mysteries & Building the Fraternity - University #1190 Table Lodge



## News Feeder (Jun 9, 2010)

University Lodge #1190 is sponsoring a city-wide table lodge for the benefit of the University Lodge Foundation. The tradition of the table lodge dates back to the 18th century and is an opportunity for the brethren to join in fellowship, fun and feasting while observing a tradition-honored ceremony.



Minimum $50 contribution to the University Masonic Lodge Foundation is requested.

Proceeds will be contributed to worthwhile community efforts.



*Reservations:  *

Online: www.universitylodge1190.org

Telephone: Craig Clark (512) 327-4990

                 Barry Lewis (512) 431-7369



      Date: 
                                    Friday, 18 June 2010 - 6:30 pm - 9:30 pm        


read more



More...


----------

